# ÁREA DE LAZER > Funcionamento do Forum >  Notificações lentas

## Ricardo Rodrigues

Bom dia,

Tenho reparado que nos últimos dias a recepção de notificações das MPs e respostas aos tópicos está lenta demorando horas, o normal antes era demorar minutos. Será que existe algum problema ou está tudo normal?

Obrigado

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Bom dia,
> 
> Tenho reparado que nos últimos dias a recepção de notificações das MPs e respostas aos tópicos está lenta demorando horas, o normal antes era demorar minutos. Será que existe algum problema ou está tudo normal?
> 
> Obrigado


boas Ricardo junta te ao clube. http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=13837
 :SbOk3:

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

Ricardo, já me queixei ao Pedro Nuno.

Eu penso que se trata de um ficheiro que faz a leitura das mensagens e depois as "dispara" para os membros, esta leitura é feita de x em x tempo por exemplo 30 minutos de intervalo, este ficheiro chama-se "cron job" e deve estar neste momento ou mal configurado, ou o computador onde está instalado não se encontra ligado, ou se encontra ligado apenas algumas vezes por dia.


Penso ser este o problema.

Fiquem bem.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Boa tarde
A resposta sobre este assunto foi dada pelo Júlio Macieira na Rádio Live Reefforum há cerca de uma semana, pouco menos. 
Em síntese, e o Júlio Poderá explicar melhor, a quantidade de dados que o nosso servidor tem de processar é de tal modo elevada e cada vez mais, que para manter as notificações rápidas o fórum funcionaria mais lento, ora perante isto o Júlio terá optado por não ajustar o tal "cron-job" para não prejudicar a navegação e acesso ao fórum.

São coisas do Hal 9000 que pouco entendo. Oportunamente o Júlio explicará melhor.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Obrigado pela resposta Pedro. Sem dúvida que prefiro um fórum mais rápido. Para contribuir para esse fim acabei agorinha mesmo de esvaziar completamente a minha caixa de MPs.

----------


## Nuno R Santos

São mesmo muitos utilizadores, mas a carga não deveria ser assim tão grande.

Tenho no meu servidor dedicado dois fóruns semelhantes com as mesmas cargas e não tenho tido estes problemas.

Qualquer coisa de ajuda basta dizerem.  :Wink:

----------

